# Making wood chips



## forest walker (May 12, 2014)

I've always harvested my own wood for smoking since I have a number of overgrown apple and pear trees out back. Problem is my smokin pro finally rotted out and I switched to an Mes 30. Has anyone ever used a wood chipper to make their own wood chips? I could easily have a couple years worth of chips in a day and could get ahold of some hickory and suger maple. Anybody tried it?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## forest walker (May 12, 2014)

Just got the wife ok to get rid of the Concord grape that have been here since the original owners 200 yrs ago, what is grapevine smoke gook for?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

